# Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x



## Thomas_F (28. Oktober 2018)

*Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich dafür entschieden meine Hardware ein wenig aufzurüsten.

Als CPU der Ryzen 5 2600X in Verbindung mit dem Thermalright Macho Rev B.
Als Board das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
Graka ist eine Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080Ti

Ich bräuchte noch passenden RAM für das System, welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Budget wäre dafür noch ca 150€

Ich dachte bislang an diesen hier: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de

Gäbe es da bis um die 150€ noch eine bessere Alternative ?

Lg
Thomas


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €'*'131,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder man hol sich 3200 CL14 das wäre noch etwas besser, guter Ram ist für Ryzen wichtig.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM fÃ¼r den Ryzen 2600x*

Die Patriot Viper 3200 für 149€ gerade im Angebot. 16GB Patriot Viper RGB weiss DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
Diese sollen laut hwluxx Samsung B dies sein. 
Schnelle Samsung-Dies: Patriot Viper RGB DDR4-3200 im Test - Hardwareluxx

Alternativ dann halt die RipjawsV von G.Skill.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

Zur Erklärung sollten es Samsung B-Dies sein ist das Tuning Potenzial höher, die günstigeren G.Skill haben diese sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

Evtl. kann man die Latenzen verringern oder Takt noch etwas erhöhen mit den B-Dies, mit anderen geht das möglicherweise auch ein bisschen aber wahrscheinlich schlechter.


----------



## TheNewNow (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

Das kommt auch darauf an, wie viel Zeit du in eventuelles Tuning reinstecken willst. Ryzen profitiert stark von schnelleren RAM mit niedrigen Timings/Latenzen. Wenn man ein wenig daran arbeitet kann man den Ryzen (vorallen) in Spielen einiges schneller machen. Dafür sollte man am besten Samsung B-Die nehmen. 

Wenn du das nicht machen willst, würde ich den günstigsten 3200MHz RAM kaufen oder halt diesen RAM. Wenn du den aber später mal tunen willst, kann man nicht mehr soviel Performance rausholen. Ich habe das ganze mal mit den von dir verlinkten G.Skill gemacht. Auch damit konnte man schon relativ viel rausholen. 3200MHz RAM (besonders B-Die) haben aber schon grundsätzlich bessere Vorraussetzungen und lassen sich ausgehend davon sogar mehr und besser tunen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*



NuVirus schrieb:


> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €'*'131,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


Werden keine Samsung Chips sein
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (27.10.18)


----------



## NuVirus (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werden keine Samsung Chips sein
> [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (27.10.18)



Ja das ist klar bzw sehr wahrscheinlich das es keine sind, ich hatte die B Dies nur als über 150€ im Kopf und daher zumindest die günstigen 3200 statt 3000er empfohlen.


----------



## Thomas_F (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

Danke euch für eure Hilfe 

Zu den G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €' '130,49 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland diese sind auf der MSI Website nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste zu finden bei meinem B450 Gaming Pro Carbon. Laufen diese dennoch oder sollte ich lieber andere nehmen ? Weil diese hätten nun optimal ins Budget gepasst


----------



## Meemyy (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Brauche noch passenden RAM für den Ryzen 2600x*

Thomas_F:

Ich benutze die auch zu meinen Ryzen 2600X auf einem MSI Board.

Ist top und funktioniert!

E/ stell im Bios dann das A-XMP Profil ein sofern möglich, dann taktet das Mainboard den RAM auch auf 3200 Mhz


----------

